# Rocky River clarity



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

I am looking to fish Wednesday and wondering what the water clarity will be like. Flow looks like it will be ok but last week the flow was ok and the water clarity was off. Actually looked muddy. Any eyes on the river or thoughts? Thanks, Bernie


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

I would imagine it would still be pretty murky, though I am not sure it may be green by then. Though with the temperature warming up the fishing may be hard considering how shallow of a river it is. I would imagine the best spots will be the slightly deeper holes near the fords where there is enough depth. I work in Lakewood so I see the river multiple times a day and it was completely blown out on Saturday afternoon so I would say check the flow tomorrow and see if it has come down because once the flow is down; it is usually a day or two before its fishy water. Hope you nail em!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm fishing there today after work for a couple hours. Turbidity is in the low 30s which is decent water. You can catch them in worse no doubt but personal preference is under 30. You'll be fine for tomorrow. You can always check the turbidity here:






WQData LIVE







www.wqdatalive.com


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Ive pulled them out of rocky when it was high and muddy ...natural baits work best stuff with scent...spawn...worms...minnows
Honestly ive killed them on pieces of night crawlers floated under a bobber or bouncing on bottom


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

River still a little discolored but looks fishable as of tday


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks to all who responded to my question. River was a still stained today. Only hook one fish but did not land it. The wind picked up and it was raining so cut the trip short. Turbidity was 18 in the morning,


----------

